# べつにそんなの



## Romi280000

Hello
In this conversation:

Clarification: the first person has a crush on 一護. 

合宿に限らずもうちょっと抑えなきゃって思ったの. 一護に嫌われたくないから.

一護: べつにそんなの…

What’s the meaning of 一護’s reply? I don't completely get the meaning or the nuances attached to it. I only understand that 一護 is denying “一護に嫌われたくないから” but not the way it’s being denied.
Plus , そんなの is used to talk about something undesirable?

Thanks! :9


----------



## Flaminius

Kazumori (?)'s speech is aborted before conclusion but he is apparently negating _sonnano_ by force of _betsuni_.  The previous speaker is probably a girl and she is fond of him.  She thought she must suppress her display of affection and that's what Kazumori said he did not care.

My explanation isn't very great.  So, in other words Kazumori said the girl needed no suppress her feeling.


----------



## Contrafibularity

I think the meaning of 一護's reply depends on how he feels about the person.  Does he have a crush on her too, or is he not much interested in her?  If the latter is the case, he just doesn't know what to say and is speaking evasively.    

そんなの is an informal contraction of そんなこと／そのようなこと.  It means "such a thing", and doesn't have to be about something undesirable (though it tends to be so).
E.g. 　へえ〜、*そんなの*あるんだね。   I didn't know _such a thing_ ever exists.


----------



## Romi280000

Contrafibularity said:


> I think the meaning of 一護's reply depends on how he feels about the person.  Does he have a crush on her too, or is he not much interested in her?  If the latter is the case, he just doesn't know what to say and is speaking evasively.
> 
> そんなの is an informal contraction of そんなこと／そのようなこと.  It means "such a thing", and doesn't have to be about something undesirable (though it tends to be so).
> E.g. 　へえ〜、*そんなの*あるんだね。   I didn't know _such a thing_ ever exists.



It's the former indeed (though he doesn't want her to know about his feelings). So if he isn't avoiding what's been said to him, is this a case of an incomplete reply along with negation? Because after saying that he just cuts himself and changes the subject.


----------



## Contrafibularity

If the former is the case, I agree with Flaminius.   He's basically saying she doesn't have to suppress her feeling towards him, but doesn't complete the sentence (probably because he's too shy to talk about such a thing so he changed the subject, I suppose).  

Looking back at what I wrote, my example is not a good one because そんなの there clearly refers to an _object_, hence the contraction of そんな*もの*.  (It can be read as "I can't believe such a thing ever happens," though.)


----------



## frequency

It sounds like a short for べつにそんなの気にしなくていい or べつにそんなことはない。He mildly says no to her intention, yes.
べつにそんなの alone sounds unfriendly and impolite as you wondered. But your examples aren't so.
Do you understand what those two mean?


----------



## Romi280000

frequency said:


> It sounds like a short for べつにそんなの気にしなくていい or べつにそんなことはない。He mildly says no to her intention, yes.
> べつにそんなの alone sounds unfriendly and impolite as you wondered. But your examples aren't so.
> Do you understand what those two mean?



Sorry, I didn't totally understand what you said. What examples do you mean? I understand べつに and そんなの separately but that type of answer seemed a bit weird to me, since I didn't understand the nuances or exact meaning.


----------



## frequency

She says he might dislike her. He wants to negate it.


Romi280000 said:


> an incomplete reply along with negation?


べつにそんなの is sometimes to be used as mild no. And maybe full version would be べつにそんなの気にしなくていい or べつにそんなことはない, in my opinion.

べつにそんなの is versatile. It can be used as a cold, impolite, unfriendly no in different cases. But yours wouldn't be so.

He wants to say "Especially you don't need to care about such a thing", not "I don't give a damn!"


----------



## S.V.

_Sonnano_ would refer back to 嫌わ (_desagradar_),_ course not + something like that_...

一_I don't want you to dislike me_...
一_Ha no... of course not...
_
一_No quiero que me odies_...
一_Qué dices... claro que no..._


----------



## beguate

べつに　quiere decir no es nada fuera del mundo,  no es nada especial o no tengo nada interés.
Es una expresión de que no tener nada interés o no es nada especial.

¿Que le pareció la película que vio ayer?
きのう見た映画はどうだった？
No fue nada fuera del mundo.
べつに、（=面白くなかった。 No fue nada gracioso.）

 そんなの　tal como

べつにそんなの、(気にしなくていいのに)。
No es gran cosa, (No te molestes.)

o べつにそんなの、(僕は気にしないのに)。
No es gran cosa,  (A mí no me importa.)


----------

